# Some update pleco pictures



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

L30 - although picture does not show, it has nice green spot on it.









L31 peppermint - small tiny white spot all over the body.









L177 queen nugget - nice orange color...









Some pictures of our hyprancistrus sp.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Lovely photos again Charles! Are these guys fresh in? Look a bit stressed.

I love the hypans, especially #2. Any ID? Look like L066/333 complex, or the sp. "lower xingu" being thrown about a lot lately.


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

They are in for 10 days. They are stress cause we pull them out from under wood and in caves trying to photo them.

I don't know nowaday anyone can ID hypran. anymore. They are all mixed in in a shippment. That is why I don't like to L# them...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you for sharing as always Charles


----------

